#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  De straffen voor degene die niet bidt..

## muslimaa_19

De bestraffing als je niet bidt...

Allah zal de genen die niet bidden of niet op tijd bidden, op 15 manieren straffen. 
6 daarvan zijn straffen op deze wereld, 3 bij het doodgaan (sterfbed), 3 in het graf, en 3 wanneer je uit het graf komt (Dag Des Oordeels). 

De 6 straffen, waarmee je gestraft word op de wereld: 

1- Allah haalt "Barakah" weg van je leven. Hij maakt je leven korter. 

2- Allah haalt de vrede van je gezicht weg. (daar bedoel ik mee, je kan aan iemands gezicht zien of hij een momien, een goede moslim, is of niet) . 

3- Je krijgt voor geen enkele daad die je doet, hoe goed die daad ook is, geen "Agr". 

4- Allah luistert niet naar je Doua's. 

5- Allah laat de mensen een afstandje van hem houden. ( Vooral de "Saali7een"..) 

6- Als andere moslims doua voor je doen, luistert Allah er ook niet naar. 

De 3 straffen tijdens het doodgaan: 

1- Als je dood gaat, dan is ben je alleen; niemand staat naast jou. 

2- Je gaat dood terwijl je vreselijke honger heeft. 

3- Je gaat dood terwijl je nog vreselijker dorst hebt. Ookal geven ze jou al het water op de wereldD e 3 straffen in het graf: 

1- Allah laat jouw graf alsmaar smaller en smaller worden, totdat al je botten en gewrichten uit de kom vliegen, en dus niet meer op de juiste plek liggen. (De dode voelt alles in zijn graf). 

2- Zijn graf zal vol met vuur uit "Djihanam"zitten. 

3- Allah zal een slang op hem afsturen die: "El shogaa3 el Aqra3 " heet. Deze zal je slaan omdat je niet gebeden hebt. Als je salaat El Fajr niet hebt gebeden, slaat hij jou tot salaat el Dohr. Als je deze ook niet hebt gebeden, gaat hij door tot salaat el Magreb etc.. Bij elke klap die je krijgt, zak je 70 armen lang, diep de grond in. 

De 3 straffen op De dag Des Oordeels: 

1- Allah stuurt iemand (duivel) op je af, die jou de weg naar Djihanam steeds mooier laat lijken. En dat hij je er vervolgens makkelijk mee naartoe neemt. 

2- Allah zal met woede naar jou kijken.( met "3ain el ghadab"). Dan zal jou gezichts huid en vlees er afvallen. 

3- Hij krijgt zeer zware straffen. 

Ik had ergens een waargebeurd verhaal gelezen over een moslima die doden wast. 

Het verhaal ging als volgt: 

Op een dag werd deze vrouw opgebeld door een man, die haar vroeg om zijn overleden dochter te komen wassen. Die vrouw las zoals gewoonlijk koran voordat ze weg ging. Toen ze was aangekomen bij het huis, zei de vader van het overleden meisje dat ze snel naar binnen moest. Hij duwde haar een lege kamer in, en deed daarna meteen de deur van de kamer op slot.......................... De vrouw schrok natuurlijk, en klopte hard op de deur zodat hij die weer open maakte. Maar niemand deed open.. Ze vroeg vanachter de deur waarom ze dat deden, ze kon zo toch ook het meisje niet wassen? ! ? De vader antwoordde dat hij spullen voor haar zou halen, als ze maar niet weg ging als de vorige Hij zei dat toen ze zijn dochter zagen, niet verder wilden. Hij kwam de kamer binnen met water en de rest van de spullen, zette ze op de grond en deed vervolgens de deur weer op slot. De vrouw keek de kamer rond, en zag het dode lichaam op de grond, met daar overheen een wit laken. Ze liep er naartoe en haalde het laken weg, en keek naar het gezicht, dat nauwelijks te herkennen was; het was zo zwart als kool, en het zag er heel verbrand uit. Ze schrok natuurlijk, maar begon hardop koran te lezen. En uiteindelijk begon ze het meisje te wassen. Toen ze het lichaam waste, begon de huid op te lossen, alsof het los zat. Maar ze ging gewoon door. Tot er niks meer van de huid over was. 

De volgende dag ging de vrouw naar een geleerde toe, en vertelde hem over wat er was gebeurd. Hij vertelde haar dat het gezicht van het meisje zo zwart en verbrand was omdat ze niet bad. En dat haar huid oploste, dat kwam doordat ze geen hijab droeg. 

Lieve broeders en zusters vergeet jullie salaat niet!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door muslimaa_19_ 
> *De bestraffing als je niet bidt...
> 
> Allah zal de genen die niet bidden of niet op tijd bidden, op 15 manieren straffen. 
> 6 daarvan zijn straffen op deze wereld, 3 bij het doodgaan (sterfbed), 3 in het graf, en 3 wanneer je uit het graf komt (Dag Des Oordeels). 
> 
> De 6 straffen, waarmee je gestraft word op de wereld: 
> 
> 1- Allah haalt "Barakah" weg van je leven. Hij maakt je leven korter. 
> ...


Op welke koran teksten baseer je je dan? Ik ben benieuwd! 
En al s je helemaal niet bidt of een beetje? wat is de dan de limiet? En waar staat dat? 
Gr,
Ibnu

----------


## Nr5

De Islam kan niet zonder het gebed, want het gebed is de steunpilaar van dit geloof. Moecaadh ibnoe Djabal heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: De hoofdzaak (belangrijkste deel) is de Islam en zijn steunpilaar is het gebed  (at-Tirmidi en hasan verklaard door al-Albaani)

En als de steunpilaar instort, dan zal ook datgene wat daarop berust ineenzakken. 

Het gebed is het allereerste waarover men rekenschap moet afleggen. De rest van de daden is afhankelijk van het gebed. Anas ibnoe Maalik heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: Het allereerste waarover een dienaar rekenschap moet afleggen op de Dag der Opstanding is het gebed. Blijkt dit (het gebed) goed te zijn, dan zal de rest van zijn daden ook goed zijn. Blijkt dit (het gebed) echter slecht te zijn, dan zal de rest van zijn daden ook slecht zijn. (at-Tabaraani en Sahih verklaard door al-Albaani)

===

Ik hoop dat je hier voldoende aan hebt om te begrijpen hoe het is als je niet bidt of niet goed bidt.

----------


## Swoesie

Een observatie van Een Student of Love

Met alle Waardigheid en Respect voor Ieders mening. 

Ik denk dat Beeldvorming van veel mensen over Allah, meer zegt over Het Be-wustzijnsniveau van de beeldvormer, dan over Allah zelf. 

Als ik de Wetgeving/Regelgeving lees, zoals hierboven beschreven, dan wordt ik gewoon Bang !. Mijn oprechte gevoel hierbij is dat ie Allah een wraakzuchtige en straffende God is. Dus na een leven vol lijden: worden ook mijn botten gekraakt, komen er slangen op mij af, vervolgens krijg ik een ongelooflijke dorst, mijn gezicht valt eraf en dan stuurt Allah ook nog een duivel op mij af, daarna wordt ik als een hotdog in de oven gezet. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. krijg het gewoon dodelijk-warm van. Wat heeft Allah voor belang of intentie met het verbranden van zijn Schepping..? Dit is geen beschrijving van een Vredevolle, Vreugdevolle, Liefdevolle, Genadevolle en Almachtige Allah. Dit is een grote martelpartij. 

Mensen die leven in Scheiding met Allah, gebruiken Angst als gereedschap om Allah te leren kennen. Voor veel mensen is dit het Proces van het ontwikkelen van een Allah-Bewustzijns-Relatie die gebaseerd is, ironisch genoeg, op Angst. Dit noem ik Wezenlijkheid Verwezenlijken door Onwerkelijkheid. Ik denk Oprecht dat; Allah onvoorwaardelijk houd van zijn Hele Schepping. De meeste mensen kunnen alleen houden van een naaste Als hij/zij dit of dat doet. Zo niet, dan ben je niet 1 van Ons !. Allah houd van Al zijn kinderen. Marokkaans, Nederlands, Christenen, Joden, Vuilnismannen, Managers enzovoort. Ongetwijfeld of ze maagd is of niet.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Ik denk dat het beschreven gedrag en de genoemde regeltjes en wetjes meer van toepassing zijn op hoe bepaalde Religieuze instituten, Regeringen , Machthebbers en Individuele ouders opvoeden en heropvoeden. Als je te laat thuis komt, dan zal het je berouwen. Als je niet luistert dan krijg je straf. Als je alcohol drinkt, ga je naar de Hel. Als je als vrouw zijnde je maagdelijkheid verliest voor je getrouwd bent, dan ben je een hoer . Tenzij je een Man bent..!!! Als klein kind begon deze Angst zich te ontwikkelen met: Als je niet gaat slapen, dan stuur ik monsters of duivels op je af brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrEn de moeders spoeden zich vaak naar het huilende kind, terwijl papa wegloopt met een glimlach. Zo is het opmerkelijk hoe met name mannen, een Angst hebben voor vrouwelijke sprekers en verspreiders van Allahs woord. 

In naam van een Vredevolle, Vreugdevolle en een Allah die Al zijn kinderen thuis verwelkomd met een Liefdevolle Omarming.

----------


## al-muslimeen

> _Geplaatst door muslimaa_19_ 
> *De bestraffing als je niet bidt...
> 
> Allah zal de genen die niet bidden of niet op tijd bidden, op 15 manieren straffen. 
> 6 daarvan zijn straffen op deze wereld, 3 bij het doodgaan (sterfbed), 3 in het graf, en 3 wanneer je uit het graf komt (Dag Des Oordeels). 
> 
> De 6 straffen, waarmee je gestraft word op de wereld: 
> 
> 1- Allah haalt "Barakah" weg van je leven. Hij maakt je leven korter. 
> ...


Asalaam alaikom
oegti graag zou ik weten waar dat in staat?
khair insha'allah!

wassalaam

----------


## Onbek_01

ukhti ik zie dat je er weer bent alhamdulilah 
welkom terug!

----------


## dr SiliconValley

wat een grote onzin, 
maar gelukkig geloof je wel dat Allah Alleen ons kan straffen, dat scheelt!

Sterven gierige, hebzuchtige, criminele, dikke RIJKE mensen met honger... Nee zo zie je maar weer eens wat voor onzin je verkondigt... denk daar maar eens over na...

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *wat een grote onzin, 
> maar gelukkig geloof je wel dat Allah Alleen ons kan straffen, dat scheelt!
> 
> Sterven gierige, hebzuchtige, criminele, dikke RIJKE mensen met honger... Nee zo zie je maar weer eens wat voor onzin je verkondigt... denk daar maar eens over na...*


Niet meteen iemand de grond in boren. Dat is wel erg makkelijk vind je niet? Gewoon vragen waar men zich op baseerd.. is netter vind je niet?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Niet meteen iemand de grond in boren. Dat is wel erg makkelijk vind je niet? Gewoon vragen waar men zich op baseerd.. is netter vind je niet?*


oke abu ibnu  :Smilie:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door zoroaster_ 
> *oke abu ibnu *


  :knipoog:

----------


## Nr5

Essalamu aleikum broeders en zusters en gegroet overigen.


Om te beginnen wil ik reageren op een schriftelijke misvatting van onze Swoesie dat wij namelijk kinderen van Allah zijn door te zeggen:"Allah houd van Al zijn kinderen". Allah heeft de mens geschapen dat is heel iets anders dan te zeggen dat wij zijn kinderen zijn, Allah zegt in soerat al-ikhlaas:"lem yalid, wa lem yoeled, wa lemyakoellahoe koefoe-en ahad" Dat wil zeggen dat hij dus noch ouders heeft, noch kinderen, en er is niets gelijk aan hem. Dat terzijde.

Je suggereert dat ik met mijn woorden zou hebben gezegd dat Allah niet vergeeft en dat hij niet Barmhartig zou zijn, wat *NIET* klopt. Integendeel tot jou erken ik wel alle namen en kenmerken van Allah, deze omvatten zowel vergevensgezindheid als bestraffing. De overlevering die ik boven genoemd heb is authentiek, en de profeet praat niet uit eigen ingeving maar het is een openbaring. Zoals Allah zegt in de Qor-aan:"wamaa yantiqo 'anilhawaa, in howa illa wahyoun youhaa." 

Dat jij slecht gelooft in sommige eigenschappen van Allah, en andere eigenschappen van Allah ontkent getuigt van de hypocritie in je hart. En Allah heeft dit gedrag allang vermeld in de Qor-aan vr dat jij zelfs geboren werden.

----------


## Swoesie

Mag ik dit noemen ?: 

College Godsdienst.

Godsdiensten moedigen je aan de gedachten, gedrag en denkwijzen zoals die door anderen is bepaald te accepteren. Liefde nodigt mij uit de gedachten, gedrag en denkwijzen van anderen te verkennen en mijn eigen gedachten te accepteren. Een Liefdevol gevoel is voor mij de Bron, Allah=God=Liefde en dit is voor mij een Waarheid. Dit bevestigd voor mij dat mijn gedachte waar is, dat mijn laatste woord wijsheid was, dat mijn Laatste Liefdevolle daad Allah Is.

Godsdiensten verlangen en eisen dat je ze op hun woord gelooft. Daarom lopen, denk ik, bijvoorbeeld de kerken in Nederland leeg. Godsdiensten eisen dat je leert van de ervaring van anderen. Liefde nodigt uit om je eigen ervaring te zoeken. De gebouwen van Liefde aan de andere kant zijn altijd overbevolkt.

Hier wil ik het bijhouden.

----------


## 862959

Swoessie:

De Rorschachtest is een test waarbij psychologen bepaalde respondenten laten kijken naar een inktvlek. De respondenten dienen hierop aan te geven wat ze denken te zien in die inktvlek. Een ieder ziet er iets anders in. Voor de psycholoog biedt dit interessante informatie over de implicitiete theorien van de respondent.

Stel dat die inktvlek Allah zou moeten symboliseren (Allah is ver verheven boven deze vergelijking, alleen toegevoegd voor de duidelijkheid). Zoals jij het stelt symboliseert die inktvlek, Allah (ST)dus, liefde. Uiteraard ben je overtuigd van je gelijk want je ziet ook echt liefde en kunt je moeilijk voorstellen dat iemand iets anders ziet. Een ander ziet bijvoorbeeld ziet Ra7maa weer een ander ziet straf en ga zo maar door.

Indien je Allah (ST) dus versimplificeert tot 1 kenmerk lijkt het alsof je een supermodern vliegtuig probeert te omschrijven aan de hand van een onderdeel van de straalmotor. Dat onderdeel zal enorm belangrijk zijn maar op zich niet genoeg om het vliegtuig van de grond te krijgen.

Abdelkader

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Op welke koran teksten baseer je je dan? Ik ben benieuwd! 
> En al s je helemaal niet bidt of een beetje? wat is de dan de limiet? En waar staat dat? 
> Gr,
> Ibnu*


Jammer , nog steeds geen reactie.. wel dingen roepen maar ze niet willen toelichten..  :frons:

----------


## 862959

Ibnu:

The Muslim believes that Allaah has enjoined upon every sane adult Muslim five prayers each day and night, which he does in a state of purity, standing before his Lord, every day in a state of purity and humility, thanking his Lord for His blessings, asking Him of His bounty, seeking His forgiveness for his sins, asking Him for Paradise and seeking refuge in Him from Hell. 

The five obligatory prayers which are required day and night are Fajr (early morning, before dawn), Zuhr (mid-day, just after noon), Asr (mid afternoon), Maghrib (just after sunset) and Ishaa (at night, after dark has fallen). There are also Sunnah prayers such as Qiyaam al-Layl (prayer at night), Taraweeh prayers, two rakahs of Duha prayer, etc. 

Prayer, whether it is fard or naafil, represents a sincere turning towards Allaah alone in all one's affairs. Allaah has commanded all the believers to guard strictly the observance of the prayers, as He says (interpretation of the meaning): 

Guard strictly (five obligatory) As‑Salawaat (the prayers) especially the middle Salaah (i.e. the best prayer ‑ Asr). And stand before Allaah with obedience [and do not speak to others during the Salaah (prayers)][al-Baqarah 2:238] 

The five daily prayers are obligatory upon every Muslim man and woman, night and day: 

Verily, As‑Salaah (the prayer) is enjoined on the believers at fixed hours[al-Nisaa 4:103  interpretation of the meaning] 

The one who abandons prayer has no share in Islam. Whoever neglects it deliberately is a kaafir, as Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

(And remain always) turning in repentance to Him (only), and be afraid and dutiful to Him; and perform As‑Salaah (Iqaamat‑as‑Salaah) and be not of Al‑Mushrikoon (the polytheists, idolaters, disbelievers in the Oneness of Allaah)[al-Room 30:31] 

Islam is based on co-operation, brotherhood and love, and Allaah has prescribed coming together for these prayers and others, in order to attain these virtues. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Prayer in congregation is twenty-seven times better than prayer offered alone. (Narrated by Muslim, no. 650) 

Prayer helps the believer at times of hardship and calamity. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

And seek help in patience and As-Salaah (the prayer) and truly, it is extremely heavy and hard except for Al-Khaashioon [i.e. the true believers in Allaah  those who obey Allaah with full submission, fear much from His punishment, and believe in His Promise (Paradise) and in His Warnings (Hell)].[al-Baqarah 2:45] 

The five daily prayers wipe out sins, as the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Do you not think that if there was a river at the door of any one of you, and he were to bathe in it five times each day, would there by any dirt left on him? They said, No dirt would be left on him at all. He said, That is the likeness of the five daily prayers, by means of which Allaah erases sin. 

Prayer in the mosque is a means of entering Paradise. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Whoever comes and goes to the mosque, Allaah will prepare for him a house in Paradise for each time he comes and goes. (Narrated by Muslim, no. 669) 

Prayer brings the slave and his Creator together. It was the delight of the Messenger (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). Whenever any matter grieved him, he would turn to prayer and converse with his Lord and call upon Him, seeking His forgiveness and asking Him of His bounty. 

Prayer done with proper humility and fear of Allaah brings the Muslim closer to his Lord, and keeps him from doing evil, as Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

Recite (O Muhammad) what has been revealed to you of the Book (the Quraan), and perform As‑Salaah (Iqaamat‑as‑Salaah). Verily, As‑Salaah (the prayer) prevents from Al‑Fahsha (i.e. great sins of every kind, unlawful sexual intercourse) and Al‑Munkar (i.e. disbelief, polytheism, and every kind of evil wicked deed)[al-Ankaboot 29:45]

----------


## Lifemakers NL

> _Geplaatst door muslimaa_19_ 
> *De bestraffing als je niet bidt...
> 
> Allah zal de genen die niet bidden of niet op tijd bidden, op 15 manieren straffen. 
> 6 daarvan zijn straffen op deze wereld, 3 bij het doodgaan (sterfbed), 3 in het graf, en 3 wanneer je uit het graf komt (Dag Des Oordeels). 
> 
> De 6 straffen, waarmee je gestraft word op de wereld: 
> 
> 1- Allah haalt "Barakah" weg van je leven. Hij maakt je leven korter. 
> ...



Goed. Ik proef uit jouw woorden dat je het beste wil met alle broeders en zusters... helemaal top muslimaa_19!! Moge Allah jou belonen daarvoor.

Ik wil er echter wel een nasiha ( advies ) bij geven... 

Jij weet net zoals ik dat er op dit forum ook mensen komen die nauwelijkj tot niets van de Islam afweten en wellicht wel geinteresseerd zijn en tegelijkertijd moslim zijn ... alleen nog niet echt bewust zijn van het belang van het gebed ( salaat ) in de Islam.
Om deze mensen bewust te laten worden van dit belang, dienen we rekening te houden met de manier waarop we een bepaald onderwerp aankaarten, op een manier waarop we deze mensen niet afschrikken en sterker nog .. wellicht helemaal kwijtraken.
Ik wil hier niet mee zeggen dat wat jij plaats niet goed is en/of niet waar is, maar het is altijd goed om een balans te houden in het bericht dat je plaatst.

Attendeer mensen op de gevolgen van bepaalde handelingen maar leg de nadruk op de barmhartigheid van Allah swt als je besluit die handelingen niet meer te doen. 
Geef aan welke beloningen er staan te wachten voor de mensen die WEL bidden .. wat gebeurt er met hun als zij dood gaan.. wie houd HEN gezelschap in HUN graf als ze daar in liggen.. hoe ziet HUN gezicht eruit als zij gewassen worden... 

Zo wek je interesse op en op die manier doet deze persoon die het gebed eerst niet verrichte wellicht straks het gebed WEL......
... natuurlijk omdat het verplicht is ...maar ook uit liefde voor Allah swt ..en niet uit ANGST.

Goed. Nogmaals bedank ik je voor jouw moeite om broeders en zusters te attenderen op deze belangerijke zaken!! 

Hopelijk accepteer je deze nasiha van mij.

Fi amaanillah!

Lifemakers NL
www.lifemakers.nl

----------


## Alibombali

Wat een grote onzin over het bidden. Iemand die niet bidt leeft dus niet lang, gaat naar de hel etc etc.Beste mensen, mijn opa heeft de leeftijd 95 bereikt en heet voor zo ver ik weet nooit gebeden. Mijn opa was christen-orthodox (moederskant). Ik ben veel over religies gaan lezen en het is een soort machtspositie uitvoeren, zie het als een soort piramidespel. Als een moslim afstapt van zijn geloof is ie ten dode opgeschreven, door Allah en door zn familie. Met andere woorden: als iemand dus bidt, maar doet naast dat alle verkeerde dingen (stelen, bedriegen, drugs) en dan tijdens t gebed om Allah s vergeving vraagt dan noem ik dat hypocriet en als Allah keer op keer vergeeft noem ik dat ook niet de Schepper maar een illusie om een mens te laten denken dat er iets is na de dood.

----------

